# Songs Composed By Burt Bacharach



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2016)

Just hear some of these great old songs on the PBS channel, and just had to start a thread.  Please add any of your favorites.  

Please Stay - The Drifters







Blue on Blue - Bobby Vinton


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2016)

Only Love Can Break a Heart - Gene Pitney







Baby It's You - The Shirelles


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2016)

Don't Make Me Over - Dionne Warwick







Always Something There to Remind Me - Lou Johnson


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2016)

Walk on By - Dionne Warwick







The Look of Love - Dusty Springfield


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 5, 2016)

_Any Day Now_ - Tom Jones


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 5, 2016)

_What's New Pussycat _- Tom Jones, 2009  (Still "cool" at age 69 )


----------



## oldman (Mar 6, 2016)

A lot of the songs above were co-produced with Hal David. Hal David and Burt Bacharach were notably two of the best writers, composers in the 60's and 70's. Burt thought that no one sang his songs better than Dionne Warwick and I agree.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 11, 2016)




----------

